# Farm toy show, Lancaster, PA Nov. 13, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

November 13th, 2004, PENNSYLVANIA, Lancaster: 22nd annual fall "Back-East" farm toy show and aucton at the Lancaster Farm & Home Center, off route 72 near Jones Honda Pontiac car lot. For info contact Dave Nolt at [email protected] or call or fax (717) 768-3066


----------

